# Chariots of Wrath - Mrpetes WoC log



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so here goes. 

This log will hopefully progress at a decent rate depending on work etc. I'm hoping to share with you guys the army as it goes from many boxes to finished and ready to game.

With the new WoC book out and about now, i've figured its time to do the fantasy chariot army i've always wanted to do - the tomb kings ones, to me, don't hit hard enough and don't look good enough. So here comes some spikey death on wheels to make up for it.

And thus it begins....










3 boxes of Skullcrushers, a box of Knights, a Lord on Juggernaut, 10 Chariots, and (not pictured) a second unit of Knights for 3000 ish points of vehicular angriness.

I might also throw in other miniatures from my armies that I think turned out well, so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a large number of chariots.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm subscribing to this I can't wait to see it completed, I might have to nick this idea is that cool?

Gothic


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

^ By all means go for it, I think chariots are a really strong addition to our book this time around, so i'd be suprised if I didn't see more of them.

Ok, time for a quick update (which is weird..doesn't happen often). Skullcrushers are built and my lord has started to be converted.

Crusher unit:









Guy to the left of the resin jugger seems to have only just realized theres no one riding it









Base detail more visible in this shot









This guy doubles as my Exalted Hero BSB









Fucking magnets, how do they work etc









My Chaos Lord in progress









And finally my Daemon Prince of Nurgle. This tubby bastard flies around with my Chaos Marines and generally looks very pleased with himself, although hes been quite the killing machine in the games i've used him in so I guess he's earned that right.

More to come, chariot building commences tonight.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Quick update - 

Juggers ready for painting 










And a couple of bases in progress for the first two chariots


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is a large number of chariots.


Few but great words Dave. Few but great.

Consider this well and trully followed. Your clearly mental, i like that. I opened the chariot kit today and its lovely, although im not thrilled with the size of the horses. 
Ill be using thunderwolves with chaos knight mounts for my skull crushers, but depending on how yours come on, i may be tempted to buy some regular guys too. 
Please do post up a list soon would love to see it!
Looking forwad to this alot.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

The chariot horses certainly are a bit small compared to the chaos knight horses. The only thing thats driving me mental about the chariots is assembling the reins - its like an endurance test trying to get the fuckers to go through the holes to meet up with the corresponding reigns on the horses head.

And heres my list for anyone wondering - 

Chaos Lord, Mark of Khorne, Soulfeeder, Talisman of Preservation, Dragonhelm, Ogre Blade, Juggernaut - 380

Exalted Hero, Mark of Khorne, Shield, BSB, Banner of Rage, Juggernaut - 228

10 Chariots, Mark of Khorne - 1200

8 Skullcrushers, Command, War Banner, Ensorcelled Weapons - 689
5 Knights, Ensorcelled Weapons, Mark of Khorne, Standard - 250
5 Knights, Ensorcelled Weapons, Mark of Khorne. Standard - 250

2997


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Update time!

Chariots all built, based and primed, ready for painting and gaming 



















Just one box of knights to go and then the whole army is built. Then comes the fun of trying to take pictures of painting in progress with my crappy photo skills


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Wow. You are mental. I like it!

k:


----------

